# Twin peaks black lodge



## drmcoy

Made this as a gift for friend who is huge Peaks fan...and making similar one for my daughter who is also a fan of all things Lynch.

The figures are simply O-Scale plastic figures that have been repainted to resemble Cooper and Laura...and BOB...and the small man who talks backwards (don't know character's name) was a slightly modified figure.

Chairs were benches that I cut in half and added sides to. Table made from sheet plastic. Lamps made from beads I found at hobby store, aluminum tube from model shop and the bases are also from hobby shop -- they are the backing for pierced earrings - I liked them because the small pin fit up inside the hollow aluminum tube.

Picked up the venus de milo off ebay.

It is not 100% accurate...or even well painted for that matter...the figures look pretty much like they woiuld if they were massed produced and sloppily painted at factory...but my intent was to make a diorama in this simpler style.

I'd make more and see if I could sell them, but the time I put into something as simple as this was a lot more than I had anticipated. I just spent the better part of an hour simply cutting down a figure to make it more "small person" sized.

Anyways, thought any PEAKS fans on this board might enjoy and might spur you to make something similar....and if so, please post.


----------



## SJF

That's pretty cool! I've been catching up with Twin Peaks on Netflix, and am enjoying it, so I really appreciate this. 

Sean


----------



## Steve244

Another fan. Watching 2nd season for the first time. It hasn't aged as well as I thought it would, can't get anyone else interested in it.

Your dio captures the essence of Special Agent Cooper's dream...


----------



## Zorro

"Where we're from, the birds sing a pretty song, and there's always music in the air."

WOW! That's definitely unique subject matter for a diorama. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812

I've got good news for you - that chewing gum you like is going to come back in style, and that's an awesome diorama!
Sure it's a simple design, but I think it adds to surrealism of it and you captured the scene's essence for sure.


----------



## OKCmike

Very avant-garde, I like it alot!


----------



## Rondo

Pretty cool scene! I've never seen Twin Peaks but I can imagine what Lynch would do with such a setting. He often takes a benign, safe, even boring atmosphere and shows you the bizzarre, dangerous and brutal elements which lurk just below the surface. Just like real life! :freak:

I haven't been the same since I saw _Mulholland Drive_. Still figuring some parts out. He really gets under your skin.


----------

